# Lakers Live 05 ratings look messed up



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK 

Kobe with a 94, that's good. However, then they have Lamar with a 73.:no: The worst is the fact that Devean George (66) is rated higher than Caron Butler (61).

I hope those ratings aren't final. Lamar should be in the high 70s - low 80s, George should be a 60 and Caron should be a 66-68.

Clearly, this shows that the offseason has gotten very boring. I'm a big Live fan, though, and I can't wait for the game to come out so I can play as the Lakers.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Most of the ratings are weird anyway.

Duncan - *89*. What can I say, this better not be final. There's no way that Paul Pierce is as good as Tim Duncan.

Kidd, Marbury *85*, but Pierce *89* and Davis *88*? 

I guess Tmac, Kobe and KG are okay. (They're 94, 94 and 97 respectively), but these ratings better be fixed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Those are horrendous! I am a Lakers fan, but know way Tim Duncan gets that low of a rating. In my opinion, Lamar is better than Paul Pierce. they better fix this.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Its BETA, they arent finished doing the ratings. The ratings are practically the last thing they do so look for them to be changed around alot


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Marco Jaric.... 60
Caron Butler.... 61


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Brad Miller - 72
CWebb - 77
ZBO - 71
Shareef - 73
D Stoudemire 68
JJ - 64
QRich - 69
Aaron Mckie starting atPG for philly
Franchise 85
Nash 75
Rodney Rodgers 67
KG 97
Duncan 89?
Lamar Odom 73
Caron Butler 61
Devean George 66
Bender starting at PF for the Pacers and JO at center
Jeff Foster not even top 8 player for Pacers
Jon Barry on Denver
Josh Howard67
Marquis Daniels 60
Scottie Pippen 65
Paul Pierce 89
Antoine Walker 80


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

lol ZBO at 71


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Doug Christie is a 67, George is a 66... Unfortunately I'm going to have to agree with the rating they gave C-Webb, it's based off of last seasons performance, not this season. I think the fact that Duncan is so low is appauling... There are more that I don't feel like getting into... However I see nothing wrong with the Odom rating...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> However I see nothing wrong with the Odom rating...


What a shock!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

for those of u who play live online dont they update rosters so i just wait till they do that


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> for those of u who play live online dont they update rosters so i just wait till they do that



Yep, they updated the rosters a whopping one time last year, and that was before the season even started. 


NBA Live is notorious for not getting mid-season updates from the EA crew....Hopefully that changes this year.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I always get this game for PC.
Awesome roster updates (even adds classic teams) and patches from sites like 
nbalive.org and nba-live.com make the game 23492054238940289203x better.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*Top 20 players in the league according to NBA live:*
1. Kevin Garnett 
2. Kobe Bryant 
3. Shaquille O'Neal 
4. Tracy McGrady
5. Paul Pierce
6. Tim Duncan
7. Baron Davis
8. Vince Carter
9. Ray Allen
10. Allen Iverson
11. Steve Francis
12. Jason Kidd
13. Dirk Nowitzki
14. Stephon Marbury
15. Jermaine O'Neal
16. Andrei Kirilenko
17. Shawn Marion
18. Lebron James
19. Pau Gasol
20. Peja Stojakovich

That is one of the worst top 20 lists I've ever seen. The problem is that they give 99's out too easily in certain categories. So if one category was "post game" or something, they'd give Tim Duncan a 99, then they'd also give Garnett and Shaq a 99 despite the fact that Duncan and Shaq are far superior in post dominance. If they were to be more careful with the rankings of each category, things would come out more accurate. A 99 should only be given out to someone who is legendary at that one thing. Kevin Garnett shouldnt get 99 in anything, except maybe rebounding, but he should get above 90 in most things. 

I wont even go into the favoring of guards. No sense made. 

Its also pathetic that Marion and Peja are ranked in the 80s, and Ron Artest is ranked at 72. Once again, I bet his defense is ranked at a 99, but Marion is in the 90s also, which doesnt speak well enough of the difference between them in that aspect.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That Paul Pierce rating is horrible. Hopefully they'll really fix them up before it comes out


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> That Paul Pierce rating is horrible. Hopefully they'll really fix them up before it comes out




Well, the game is coming out next week, so I doubt they have time to go back and make changes.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Agree to a point*

Pierce is not higher than Duncan. But if you look at the team he had around him last year (you'll see three of them in purple and gold this year), you'll see that he didn't have a lot of help.

Duncan should be at least a 90, period.

Odom is about where he should be.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

kg should nto be a 99 in the post. maybe a 90. he isnt that stong. ICANT EBLIEVE THE RATING THEY GAVE DUNCAN!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope you know that Pierce and KG both have a better all round game than Duncan, am not starting any arguements that Pierce or Garnett are better than Jordan but this is a game, 3point shooting, speed, steals, blocks, dunks are various ratings that go into players


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

:|


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pierce vs. Duncan? NO WAY*

Pierce is NOT a better all-around player than Duncan. I can't name very many players that are better all-around players than Duncan, and Pierce is my favorite.

Duncan deserves a higher rating, period.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Marcus Banks- 70 in speed
Gary Payton- 80 in speed


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Marcus Banks- 70 in speed
> Gary Payton- 80 in speed


Wow... Now THAT is absolutely ridiculous...


----------

